# Do crested geckos shut there eyes??



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

Only got mine today and the OH keeps asking if they have i lids as she hasnt seen him blink?
Ive noticed him lick his eyes so is that what they do instead of blinking???

PLEASE DONT TAKE THE P:censor:S OUT OF ME??


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They are not eyelided geckos so no. :2thumb:

You learn something new everyday


----------



## Dingle87 (Apr 18, 2009)

i dnt think they do, i have never seen mine blink even wen i spied on it sleeping well i assume it was asleep BUT his eyes were open lol
good question!


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

No cresties don't have eyelids and therefore can't blink; their eyes are actually protected by a transparent membrane instead. When sleeping, however, they partially retract the eyeball, so it appears to sink into their head slightly.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

They have a single closed eyelid which stretches right over the eye. It's clear, like the lens on glasses. That's what they're licking clean when they lick their eye.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya

No, they don'y have moveable eyelids, so they lick their eyes to keep them clean. They control the amount of light getting in by opening and closing the pupil so when they want to sleep, they shut that as much as they can, and can slightly sink the eyes into the head, but its not hugely noticable.

A lot of geckos are like that, tokays, leaftails, gargoyles etc...

Leopard geckos, afts and cave geckos are amoungst the few who can shut their eyes properly.

hope that helps

Anna


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it when they lick their eyes, so cute


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

lol excession me to! i love it!

but nah cant shut their eyes cuz they have no eyelids! but when i had my crestie i noticed his eyes sink in when he slept.


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

blimey........never had so many responces to a thread, let alone so many so quick :lol2:

Thank you for all your answers!!: victory:


----------

